# 03 Dodge 4.7liter to plow??



## crzycooter (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking to start some plowing in the 08/09 season (residential and some small commerical lots) I currently own a 03 Dodge Ram Quadcab 4x4 4.7liter. I wanted to put a plow on this truck and if things work out in a couple years maybe upgrade. 

What are your thoughts??

What type of plow would you put on?

Thanks


----------



## crzycooter (Jan 11, 2008)

I also have the off roaqd package on the truck...

What are peoples thoughts? Can this handle plowing?


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

i have a 2003 1500 regular cab 4x4 with the 4.7 v8 first i put a 7.5 foot western uni-mount on,but with the uni mount u have to have an adaptor that weighs 100 lbs so with the plow it was like 750 lbs so i sold the plow and then i put a 7.5 pro ultra mount on witch worked ok i turned my torchen bars up truck droped about an inch. i plowed with it a few times worked with out a problem then i needed to get another truck so i could keep up with my accounts so i then bought a western 7.5 midweight- for the dodge witch is like 500 lbs i think, the web site will give the specs now my truck acts like the plows not even there. they say its not a commercial plow but thats what i use it for and i haven't hade a problem for 2 years now as long as you don't drive it like you stole it you should be just fine


----------



## crzycooter (Jan 11, 2008)

Misch-Rman;485455 said:


> i have a 2003 1500 regular cab 4x4 with the 4.7 v8 first i put a 7.5 foot western uni-mount on,but with the uni mount u have to have an adaptor that weighs 100 lbs so with the plow it was like 750 lbs so i sold the plow and then i put a 7.5 pro ultra mount on witch worked ok i turned my torchen bars up truck droped about an inch. i plowed with it a few times worked with out a problem then i needed to get another truck so i could keep up with my accounts so i then bought a western 7.5 midweight- for the dodge witch is like 500 lbs i think, the web site will give the specs now my truck acts like the plows not even there. they say its not a commercial plow but thats what i use it for and i haven't hade a problem for 2 years now as long as you don't drive it like you stole it you should be just fine


Thanks for the reply... I thought it should be able to handle the job, but had my doubts when I was talking to a friend that said I would be stuck more times then not. What type of gas mileage do you get with the Dodge plowing?


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

well---- lets say it uses a tank each time it snows. but thats 10-12 hrs at a time. without the plow i get 11-12 mpg before i put 33's on it i was getting 14-15. highway mileage is around 15-17 if i have a good wind behind me..ha ha sometimes i wonder if i should have just got the hemi and had more power and the same mpg. what does your truck get?


----------



## crzycooter (Jan 11, 2008)

Misch-Rman;487945 said:


> well---- lets say it uses a tank each time it snows. but thats 10-12 hrs at a time. without the plow i get 11-12 mpg before i put 33's on it i was getting 14-15. highway mileage is around 15-17 if i have a good wind behind me..ha ha sometimes i wonder if i should have just got the hemi and had more power and the same mpg. what does your truck get?


Well I get only 13-14. I think Dodge made a big mistake putting this motor in the Rams. A friend of mine has the same truck and put a K&N Air intake and gets 16-18. My dad has a 06 (I forget the exact year) Ram with the hemi and gets better mileage then me. I thought I was going to save money going with the smaller engine. HAHAHA


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 04 ram 1500 hemi, with a fisher 71/2 RD plow, the truck handles it fine with 20 accounts 4 of them are big parking lots! The only thing is the 4.7 has no power, i had an 03 and then i traded to this truck now, but id get the plow now, and use it your truck will definatley plow, then in a few years get a new truck, and swap the plow, if you get a 2002-2005 ram 1500 or 2500 you can just swap all the wiring, but you have to get a new mount to go onto the 2500!
goodLuck!!


----------



## hddude1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Got an 05 Dodge Ram 5.7 Hemi, has add on Mopar air intake and dual exhaust. Gets 20 mpg on hi-way if you keep it at 55- 60 mph, but every grandma on the road is passing you. Gets 13-15 mph in town. Got a sno-way plow, works great, just had to add ballast to the rear.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a 71/2 on a 1/2 ton dodge, getting rid of the truck, make you a good deal on it, just bought it in November and plowed with it maybe 5 times


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

I have a Dodge 1500 -03 with a 4.7 engine.
I have a Sno-way 28V plow and a v-box spreader 6SV SS on itand i have had it for 2 yeares with no problems.
I love my truck


----------



## hlm (Jul 2, 2008)

Can i get some links for buying a plow for my 03 1500 4.7L?? I have looked all over but just can find anything..I would like a snow way but am open for anything with a good price tag..

Thank's..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

him- just click on the banners at the top of the page,
Start with the sno-way site and go from there...
-----
Yes, you can plow with your 1500 as
some even plow with lawn mowers.

It is the job that you intend to do that can dictate what equipment you use..

The rest of you are full of excrement......

1. Your millage is way to high.
When did you get thoes #'s coasting or going down hill?

Did you hand caculate your millage or are you useing the avg from your trip commputer? A lot of them are way off..

lololololol, a Sno-way 28V plow and a v-box spreader 6SV SS in a 1500.

With no proublems hahahahahahahah..............


Who let the bull out of it's pen?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

first when lookign for a plow... PRICE should be no were near ur consideration......SERVICE, and how easy it is to repair should be.....parts... easy to get to the fittings, and stuff to repair...

since u guys are talking 1500... (not too wise, not bad either) WEIGHT....


Price souldnt matter...because when u break at 2AM.... ull be wishing u paid the extra 300 to be serviced at a close by dealer


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52917


----------

